# Legalizing your car such that you can temporarily leave without it...



## Dtaylor (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi, all. My wife and are moving to Pachuca, Mexico. In fact, she is already in country and working. I am following her via car in early September. Question, if i may...

I've read that if I drive into Mexico I cannot then fly to, say, the US or another country over Christmas? Is this true? Anyone have experience with such and can advise?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

With a resident visa you can leave. If here as a tourist, your auto permit is tied to your tourist visa which is good for 180 days. Leaving you are supposed to return that visa and get a new one. Change tourist visa means get a new auto permit


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you are on a *tourist permit*, you will also have paid some hundreds of dollars as a deposit, plus the temporary importation fee. If you fly out of Mexico without your car, you will have acted illegally and the automobile deposit is forfeit and the vehicle subject to confiscation.
If you plan to reside in Mexico, you now require a residence visa, either temporary or permanent. With a Residente Permanente visa, you may not import or drive anything but a Mexican plated vehicle. However, with a *Residente Temporal visa*, you may come and go at will, with or without your foreign plated vehicle. This visa can be applied for at your nearest Mexican consulate and there are financial qualifications to be met. If your wife is working in Mexico, she must have such a visa and permission to work. If working, she cannot drive that foreign plated vehicle anyway. So, why bring it?


----------



## Dtaylor (Aug 15, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> If you are on a *tourist permit*, you will also have paid some hundreds of dollars as a deposit, plus the temporary importation fee. If you fly out of Mexico without your car, you will have acted illegally and the automobile deposit is forfeit and the vehicle subject to confiscation.
> If you plan to reside in Mexico, you now require a residence visa, either temporary or permanent. With a Residente Permanente visa, you may not import or drive anything but a Mexican plated vehicle. However, with a *Residente Temporal visa*, you may come and go at will, with or without your foreign plated vehicle. This visa can be applied for at your nearest Mexican consulate and there are financial qualifications to be met. If your wife is working in Mexico, she must have such a visa and permission to work. If working, she cannot drive that foreign plated vehicle anyway. So, why bring it?


Thanks RVGRINGO. my wife has a visa and work permit. I already have a residente temporal visa for one year. and thus it looks like i can can come and go from Mexico within that year including driving in and around AS WELL AS fly back to the US just for holidays (with my car left in Mexico). Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You are OK and can leave your car in Mexico when you fly out. Now, check very carefully to find if your wife can drive that car at all. Maybe, with proof of marriage in the car, she might be able to, but that issue seems to be a bit foggy at the moment.
Thirty days before your Residente Temporal Visa is to expire, you may renew, in Mexico at your nearest INM offices, for another three years. When that time is up, you must convert to Residente Permanente and have removed your US vehicle from Mexico.
Things sure have changed in the last few years.


----------



## Dtaylor (Aug 15, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> You are OK and can leave your car in Mexico when you fly out. Now, check very carefully to find if your wife can drive that car at all. Maybe, with proof of marriage in the car, she might be able to, but that issue seems to be a bit foggy at the moment.
> Thirty days before your Residente Temporal Visa is to expire, you may renew, in Mexico at your nearest INM offices, for another three years. When that time is up, you must convert to Residente Permanente and have removed your US vehicle from Mexico.
> Things sure have changed in the last few years.


Thank you. Very helpful. We will have proof of marriage. Forgive me, with whom must I check to confirm that she can drive the car?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That is an Aduana matter, and if you ask ten people you may get ten answers. I cannot offer more details, as much is still in flux. However, the transitos and other authorities on the roads all have their individual interpretations; and the ability to confiscate and jail. Caution is advised and local knowledge will be very important.
We just became Permanente and have a Jalisco plated car. However our old US plated SUV will need a special five day Retorno Seguro permit to be driven out of Mexico as soon as we are able. We will miss it and are not looking forward to making that trip to sell it for peanuts in Texas.


----------



## Dtaylor (Aug 15, 2013)

*Auto insurance consensus opinion....*



RVGRINGO said:


> That is an Aduana matter, and if you ask ten people you may get ten answers. I cannot offer more details, as much is still in flux. However, the transitos and other authorities on the roads all have their individual interpretations; and the ability to confiscate and jail. Caution is advised and local knowledge will be very important.
> We just became Permanente and have a Jalisco plated car. However our old US plated SUV will need a special five day Retorno Seguro permit to be driven out of Mexico as soon as we are able. We will miss it and are not looking forward to making that trip to sell it for peanuts in Texas.


UNDERSTOOD. Much appreciated. 

Somewhat related (and last question via this string), RVGRINGO, with whom do you have mexican auto insurance? As per internet research, it seems that International insurance group is reputable and fronts quality insurance providers, e.g., ABA Seguros. I've also been told to look into Tiocorps and read about Lewis and Lewis (but they fare agents for a mixed bag insurer Qualitas). And frankly I'm driving a functional car that is worth a nominal amount and only want to protect myself from liability claims, amounts of which i understand is changing up dramatically. I've looked for such information on the forum (and elsewhere) but not found anything that amounts to be a consensus opinion and not sure if what i've found is nothing more than marketing disguised as news articles and helpful blogs. Suggestions?

Again, thank you in advance for your help. MUCH APPRECIATED!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We have, when we were newbies, used others until we learned better. Now we use J. Tejeda and the service is excellent:
Jesús Tejeda Mejorada
Insurance Agent
Seguros AXA
AXA México - Seguros de Auto, Seguros para tu Hogar, Seguros de Salud, Seguros de Vida y Ahorro <http://www.axa.com.mx> 
[email protected]
Tels/Fax (52 33)- 35 63 13 00 con 8 Líneas
Celular (52 33) 36670499


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> That is an Aduana matter, and if you ask ten people you may get ten answers. I cannot offer more details, as much is still in flux. However, the transitos and other authorities on the roads all have their individual interpretations; and the ability to confiscate and jail. Caution is advised and local knowledge will be very important.
> We just became Permanente and have a Jalisco plated car. However our old US plated SUV will need a special five day Retorno Seguro permit to be driven out of Mexico as soon as we are able. We will miss it and are not looking forward to making that trip to sell it for peanuts in Texas.


I have read the TIP rules on the SAT ADUANA website and if you have a valid TIP your spouse, no matter what INM status, your parents, your brothers and sisters and your children can drive the vehicle without the TIP holder in it. 

INM visa holders of the same INM visa status can also drive your TIP vehicle. 

Mexican Nationals and other INM visa holders other than your status can drive it with you in it.

It appears if you have a TIP on an FMM tourist card your friends with an FMM tourist card can drive your vehicle. 

If you have a Residente Temporal Rentista visa card then your friends can also borrow your car if they have a Residente Temporal Rentista status. It appears your friends with a FMM tourist card cannot in this case.


----------

